# Stove-Top Smoker



## LPBeier

Okay, before you die-hards run me out of Dodge, I got a stove top smoker on grocery store points (half regular points too) that looks very similar to this one.

I have been making my own sausage patties and links for awhile with my KA and I want to smoke them but can't find any guidelines in my booklet or online.

Would it be similar to an outdoor smoker (with shorter times) or should I only use it for salmon, etc. which turned out awesome!

I am just stopping in.  I am juggling a lot right now with my sister's and my health and other things but hopefully I will be able to drop by once in awhile.


----------



## Dawgluver

I have a Cameron stovetop smoker, it should work very nicely for smoking anything you want, LP!  Kayelle and Katie each also have one.  We have a stovetop smoker thread or two somewhere around here.  Maybe give it a shot with a patty or link and see if you like it.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Dawg!  I will look for that thread sometime.  I forgot the picture of mine. 

Now I just have to find a new source of pork fat as my butcher can't carry it anymore - Pork fat contains bacteria and they can only give away trimmings and don't have much of that anymore either.  There is supposed to be a smoker supply store near my in-laws so next time we go I can check and make my sausage.  I have my pork shoulder in the freezer and can't wait to get going on it.


----------



## Addie

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f89/stovetop-smoker-82634.html

Here 'tis!


----------



## jabbur

That's a lovely looking thing Laurie!  What brand is it?  After reading all the posts on stove top smokers I may look into trying one.  Yours looks nice.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Addie, for the link!

Jabbur, It is a Nordic Ware Stovetop Kettle Smoker & Wood Roaster.

I am really glad to hear there are others who have stovetop smokers and like them.  I had really never heard of them until I saw this in my points catalogue a year ago.  And when it ended up in the clearance catalogue this year I figured it may not be a popular item.

I talked to my friend's husband who built his own outdoor smoker and he (who never laughs at people) cracked up and said he wished me luck.  Once I get good at it I will have to have them over and make him eat his words, literally!


----------



## jabbur

Laurie, I just did a search for that and it appears they have come out with a new model - same basic design but the thermometer is separate and the inside is shiny sliver (aluminum?) not black (teflon?).  They have both models at Amazon so maybe they had it on clearance to make room for the newer model.  I put it on my wish list.  Can't order anything online for a while.  Our credit card was set to expire and the new ones haven't arrived.  I called and they were issued last month.  They cancelled the account and are issuing new ones so I'll have to wait until they get here.  I was always jealous of those folks smoking something.  It sounded so good.  There was a recipe with bacon wrapped meatballs that were smoked.  I tried them on the gas grill following smoking guidelines for grills but they still came out very charred.  I'd like to try them again when I get this.


----------



## LPBeier

Jabbur, I saw the model you mentioned when I was looking for a picture of mine.  In my case I got it from a points catalogue and they buy certain items for each season and if they don't sell they clear out what product is left to make room for the next season.  I looked in the new Spring/Summer book and they aren't showing it any more (either style) so I guess it was not popular for points - it was originally on for 70,000 points and I got it for 35,000.

I would prefer the non teflon, but since I paid nothing (except for $100's for groceries ) I am happy with what I got.  Let me know what you think of it when you get it.

My MIL bless her heart found me some pork fat from the store I mentioned so I will pick it up in a few days.  She froze it for me.  I will be smoking sausage before you know it!


----------



## jabbur

Amazon had really good price on theirs - around $75.  Going to the manufacturer's website it was $130!  Amazon will get my business.


----------



## Dawgluver

What a pretty smoker, Laurie!  Even better that you got it free!  

The Cambridge is not as pretty, doesn't have a thermometer, it's the size of a large lasagna/cake pan, and you can use it on the grill as well as indoors and in the oven.   Some of the recipes from its cookbooklet might well work for yours.  I'm excited to hear how your recipes turn out!


----------



## jabbur

My smoker came today'!  Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## gadzooks

Funny. I have not one but two Cameron stovetop smokers. I didn't like them all that much for smoking meats and fish, but they make the very best lasagna pans. Great size and depth, and that lid just rocks it. Hope you're happy with it.


----------



## LPBeier

Yay Jabbur!  Glad you got it!

I did pork tenderloin in mine last week with apple wood and marinated the tenderloin in a balsamic & rosemary vinaigrette.  Very yummy! 

Next is sausage, as soon as I can get my hands on some pork fat.


----------



## jabbur

I have a turkey breast in the freezer that is coming out for the inaugural run of the smoker.  I will get some other meats next run to the store.  Of course it came while I was AT the grocery so will have to make do with the turkey breast.


----------



## Addie

I would love to have a stove top smoker. But I am concerned with it escaping and setting off the alarm. With 42 apartments of old folks, that isn't even funny. 

Does any of the smoke escape?


----------



## Katie H

Addie said:


> I would love to have a stove top smoker. But I am concerned with it escaping and setting off the alarm. With 42 apartments of old folks, that isn't even funny.
> 
> Does any of the smoke escape?



No, Addie.  There's no risk of setting off smoke detectors as far as I can tell.  Our smoke detector in the kitchen area is only a few feet away from the stove/oven where the smoker is used and it has never gone off.

The only smoke that is visible is the initial tiny wisp that is the signal to fully close the lid, which begins the smoking process of whatever is inside.


----------



## scotty71

Be careful. Smoking food is an addiction- I started with a unit about the size of a turkey cooking pot- I'm on my third smoker now-- went to gas then back to an outdoor electric unit.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> No, Addie. There's no risk of setting off smoke detectors as far as I can tell. Our smoke detector in the kitchen area is only a few feet away from the stove/oven where the smoker is used and it has never gone off.
> 
> The only smoke that is visible is the initial tiny wisp that is the signal to fully close the lid, which begins the smoking process of whatever is inside.


 
Thank you Katie. The alarms here are very sensitive. Even a piece of dust in one of the dectectors can set the whole building off.  And if they go off and it is a false alarm, the management company is fined $300 by the fire department. Stove top smoker when the cash becomes available is my next purchase. I just had to buy a 10" springform pan. I have a 7", but my g'son wants a big chocolate chip cheesecake this time.


----------



## chopper

I found this video on how to make a stovetop smoker with things we already have in the kitchen.  Interesting.  I wonder if it would work?

Build Your Own Stovetop Smoker with Kitchen Gear You Already Have


----------



## Katie H

chopper said:


> I found this video on how to make a stovetop smoker with things we already have in the kitchen.  Interesting.  I wonder if it would work?
> 
> Build Your Own Stovetop Smoker with Kitchen Gear You Already Have



The "layering" technique is right on target except...

Part of the complete smoking process, in my experience, includes placing the (closed) smoker into an oven and baking/roasting as the final stage.

However, the video is a great starting point for those who wish to try stovetop smoking.


----------



## chopper

Katie H said:


> The "layering" technique is right on target except...
> 
> Part of the complete smoking process, in my experience, includes placing the (closed) smoker into an oven and baking/roasting as the final stage.
> 
> However, the video is a great starting point for those who wish to try stovetop smoking.



Right.  I wasn't sure why she took the chicken out of the pan and put on another pan to finish cooking.  You would Have thought she would just move it to the oven to finish the way it was.


----------



## jabbur

Used my stove top smoker for the first time today.  I had some pork tenderloin filets wrapped in bacon that I smoked with apple wood shavings (the smoker came with apple and hickory).  I thought they tasted really good.  Haven't heard from the rest of the clan yet (DH is eating at the computer and the yungun took his up to his room).  I think it will make wonderful pork bbq.  Next up will be the turkey breast.  I think it will come out of the freezer tonight so it's thawed by Wed or Thurs.


----------



## Addie

I baked a couple of country style ribs tonight in the oven. I had it on low and slow cooking. I used AhSo sauce on them. Now I love a smoked shoulder, even a roasted fresh shoulder. But that is as far as my liking pork goes. Oh yeah, sometimes ham. So why do I keep buying things like a nice thick center cut pork chop or country style ribs? The only thing that makes the chop edible is the stuffing in it. I am going to have to tell Spike from now on when he sees me buying pork, to take it out of my basket and put it back. Just a waste of money for me. I am going to give him the other six I have in the freezer. Oh yeah. One more thing. I do like bacon. Thick cut please. And Italian sausages. On the grill or on the stove. Even in spagetti sauce.


----------



## Azdmc

Has anyone had any experience using a Camerons Stovetop Smoker on a Webber grill?  Thanks.


----------



## Kayelle

Azdmc said:


> Has anyone had any experience using a Camerons Stovetop Smoker on a Webber grill?  Thanks.



I use my Camerons Stovetop Smoker on my grill all the time, it's not a Webber, but the results would be the same. I prefer using it on the grill because after I've smoked the meat, I want to grill it to give it a nice finish, or to brush on a sauce.


----------



## Katie H

Azdmc said:


> Has anyone had any experience using a Camerons Stovetop Smoker on a Webber grill?  Thanks.



We have a Cameron's smoker and I see no reason why it can't be used on a Weber grill.  However, the way the Cameron's smoker works is that the food is first smoked, over low heat, in the stainless steel smoker, then placed in the oven to complete the process.

I would imagine that this could be achieved using a Weber grill as long as attention is paid to maintaining an even temperature for the final cooking period.

It should work and, if you have any questions, I would suggest calling the folks at Cameron's to get recommendations for this cooking technique.  I have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------

